# No room for a handlebar bag



## Cathryn (17 Aug 2007)

This weekend (in the forecast blazing sunshine,  I'm taking my new Thorn out for her first tour with me!! I just tried to fit my handlebar bag, but it won't fit. I have drop bars and the brake cables kind of curve out in front, and I seriously can't fit the handlebar bag. Am I missing something obvious??

I managed to fit the clip onto the handlebars, but that raised another question - where to put the computer?

I MUST be doing something wrong. Any ideas?


----------



## wafflycat (17 Aug 2007)

Once the cables are sorted..

Minoura space grip


----------



## Cathryn (17 Aug 2007)

MORE stuff!! Thank you!


----------



## John Ponting (17 Aug 2007)

Cathryn, you don't say what bag you have but would something like this help?

http://www.evanscycles.com/product.jsp?style=12068


----------



## Cathryn (17 Aug 2007)

Not ENTIRELY sure what that is  

I've found a solution for this weekend (go without) but for my big trip next summer, I think I'll take it into a bike shop and see what they can do!!


----------



## John Ponting (17 Aug 2007)

and the manufacturers site with lots of ideas http://www.klickfix.de/indexe.html


----------



## Cathryn (17 Aug 2007)

Loving the willow basket!!


----------



## John Ponting (17 Aug 2007)

Cathryn said:


> Loving the willow basket!!



hoped you would appreciate that one - and it's quick release; just the thing for Tesco on Saturday morning. Should look good with a coiuple of baguettes poking out of the top.


----------



## ufkacbln (17 Aug 2007)

Two thoughts....

Firstly - would a klikfix extension help?







Fits between bars and present bracket.

Secondly - if you like wicker.....

www.hembrow.eu

Master basket maker who specialises in bike kit!


----------



## Tim Bennet. (17 Aug 2007)

When you say 'brake cable' do you mean gear cable from the Shimano combined STI levers?

If so, you have stumbled on a well known short coming with these for touring bikes.

But there are solutions. But before I waffle on about them, I'll just check this is what you've got?


----------



## Cathryn (17 Aug 2007)

Hahaha..actually yes, I probably do mean gear cables. I was feeling quite smug that I'd managed to fit a water bottle holder myself and was considering a career as a bike mechanic, and I've now been brought firmly down to earth!!!

So, what solutions are there??


----------



## jay clock (17 Aug 2007)

If you have standard drop bars with gear/brake levers (STI type) it is doable. I have a small bar bag which helps a lot

YOu may need to refit new bar tape to let the brake cables finish a few mm further out. I have a Klickfix bracket which I have fitted this way. 

The bag I have is a Vaude but this one is identical I believe http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/ebw...tOrderID=1&f_bct=c003154c003119c003125m003703 much smaller than the Ortlieb or other ones, and big enough for all the basics

Can send you pics of mine in place if you like


----------



## Cathryn (17 Aug 2007)

That would be cool, thanks.

Thanks everyone. Good to know it's a design thing as opposed to me being dense!!! I foresee another trip to the LBC!!!


----------



## andrew_s (17 Aug 2007)

Solutions to Bar Bags and STI cables, in order of increasing cost...

a) Just let the bag push the cables out of the way.
OK with smallish bags and/or wider bars. Bar bag mount extensions may help. 

 V-brake noodles
Fit them between the shifter and the end of the cable outer that comes up from the down tube stops, so that the cable goes downwards instead of inwards. 
It means unthreading the inner cables from everything except the levers, and re-adjusting the gears afterwards. May be necessary to cut a couple of inches off the cable outer to make up for the extra length of the noodle.

c) Nokon Cables
The cable outer is a whole load of short segments. They are a lot more flexible than normal cables - so much so that the normal STI lever fitting is to do a quick U-turn and dive straigh under the bar tape. Expensive, not too easy to find, and apparently a lot of fiddliness to get fitted.

d) Change the levers to Campag Ergo - Record, Chorus or older (2006 or before) models of any type. The 10sp levers work fine with Shimano 8 or 9 (See CTC Shimergo page, or use a shiftmate for 10 speed.


----------



## Elmer Fudd (17 Aug 2007)

Dance round your bag ?????


----------



## Keith Oates (18 Aug 2007)

Cathryn, you've probably said this already and I've either missed it or fogotten but which Thorn bike do you have!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cathryn (18 Aug 2007)

Got an XTC.

Off on trip now (hurrah) so back Sunday.


----------

